# Your drain isn't working!



## Flyout95 (Apr 13, 2012)

So went to a data center we just completed cause they power washed concrete and water was standing in the sump for the hydraulic dock leveler. The GC is MFing us up and down. Go to take a look.... literally the only dry spot is the concrete in front of the drain. How is this my problem now?


----------



## Fatpat (Nov 1, 2015)

Looks like the concrete isn't sloping to the drain.

Uh oh


----------



## Master Mark (Aug 14, 2009)

they will probably blame the plumber for not installing the drain
3 inches lower so the water will flow to it... 

It just cant be the concrete guys fault for not sloping it properly..


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

I'd tell him, "Looks like *you* built the building tilting the wrong way." 

Emphasize the word 'you' when you say it to the GC.


----------



## 422 plumber (Jul 31, 2008)

I hope your shop backcharged him, or at least you got to unload on him in front of everybody for being so stupid.


----------

